
Decade in the Red: Trump Tax Figures Show over $1B in Business Losses - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/05/07/us/politics/donald-trump-taxes.html
======
hatchback176
We already know this. Read "Art of The Comeback" by Donald Trump

